# Dancing Golden



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Hope I did this right.

http://www.koreus.com/video/chien-danseur.html


----------



## Nicole&Zack (Feb 27, 2007)

I love this movie....and watched it so many many many times. Amazing what this dog can do...


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

He just turned 15 in January.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Wow... he's 15!! That's incredible!


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

and they are a member of this forum.......

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=8374


----------



## videochicke (Dec 29, 2007)

What always impresses me the most is how much fun the dog is having. His tail just never stops!


----------



## videochicke (Dec 29, 2007)

Saw this on a canine freestyle website regarding Rookie, the dog in the video:

_"Note:_ _Due to Rookie's health, no seminars will be scheduled until sometime in the Spring or Summer."_​


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I know there have been a few freestyle classes/ seminars at my obedience school, I wonder if it is through Carol...

That video was so entertaining - and they looked like they were having so much fun!


----------



## Bogart'sMom (Sep 16, 2005)

I have seen this Video a couple of years ago or so it's awesome. She did inspire me to take freestyle classes when they were offered at out obedience school. I heard through the great vine that Rookie has died a few months ago I'm not sure if of old age or our all dredded Cancer. 
I have taken Bogart with our Freestyle class to the Library and we did perform for a whole room of kids witch was a ton of fun for dogs and kids and Us of course also. We did it every weekend in February I hope we can continue on. Bogart has really found his liking for toddlers were he preferd the older kids.


----------



## MelissaH (Jul 27, 2007)

wow...that was such fun to watch! Rookie did a great job shakin' his tail.


----------



## Jenny Wren (Feb 27, 2007)

Check out the bottom of this page for a February 2008 update from Carolyn on Rookie...

http://www.gottadance.landofpuregold.com/


----------



## videochicke (Dec 29, 2007)

So glad to hear Rookie is doing better!


----------

